
Ask HN: Share your non-profit projects ideas - poushkar
I would love to invest some of my time into either existing or a new project which does some visible good, however I cannot find anything good enough as well as have no ideas.
======
soolyj
You should look at the Progressive Coders Network. They are a group of coders,
designers, and writers who are building open source tech for political
organizing and grassroots change.

www.progcode.co

------
Mz
a) What sorts of things are you interested in?

b) Why do you think it needs to specifically be a non-profit to do good?

c) What sorts of things have you rejected already and why did they seem "not
good enough"?

